

Get a JRuby + Rails + PostgreSQL Project Running in Minutes with Docker and Fig - rockyj
http://rockyj.in/2014/09/14/jruby_docker.html

======
marvel_boy
A newbie here. What are the advantages of the docker way over Heroku?

~~~
charford
Docker is similar to a VM, only without all the excess overhead. That very
same docker container, could be deployed to production, assuring that your
production and dev environments are identical(same web server, same db
version, etc). A docker container can be spun up in a matter of seconds on a
linux machine. If you're using OS X, it will require a VM to run docker
images(see boot2docker), but even with this, it's very low overhead.

To be honest, i've used Docker much more than Heroku so I may be biased. But a
quick google search turned up this article, which I think explains the
differences well: [http://tuhrig.de/docker-vs-
heroku/](http://tuhrig.de/docker-vs-heroku/)

